# Do Coworkers Say Hi To You First?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I try to be friendly with most of my coworkers and will say hi or another greeting to them most of the time. However if I don't say a greeting first, many times they won't say a greeting to me at all.

It doesn't upset me or anything just wonder why that is.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

maybe some of them are shy? i often have a hard time saying hello first unless i feel comfortable with the person.like i want to say hi, but this overwhelming feeling stops me from greeting them. most times tho, i will push through and force myself to say hello first. ive talked to a few of my coworkers who actually feel this way too.

or sometimes if the person looks busy, i will not say hi.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@i suck at life That could be part of the reason. Sometimes if I'm "zoned out" or in "SA robot mode" I've been told I look to be in a serious no nonsense mood. Maybe that stops some of them from saying hi to me.

I know what you mean, because if I see a coworker that looks really busy I will usually hesitate or not say hi to them so as not to bother that person.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

It's very mixed with me, I don't really understand my coworkers, some days they will say hi and act very friendly with me, and then other days they act like I don't even exist the whole day, I'm not really sure why this happens.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, right when I walk in. They say good morning but when I leave, I always say bye first. The one thing that I hate is that instead of saying bye, this guy says later. Also I hate it when they say no problem instead of you're welcome when it comes to dealing with customers. I don't like that comment at all.


----------



## 682 (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh buddy, at least it's a choice. 

Where I work it's a requirement to smile, greet, and ask both co-worker and customer about their day. I mean hello, blunt affect here can't get paid any more to put on a show. And my face hurts. That being said, I won't ignore a fellow who says hello and often times I yell out hi and wave my hand like a maniac.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

682 said:


> Oh buddy, at least it's a choice.
> 
> *Where I work it's a requirement to smile, greet, and ask both co-worker* and customer about their day. I mean hello, blunt affect here can't get paid any more to put on a show. And my face hurts. That being said, I won't ignore a fellow who says hello and often times I yell out hi and wave my hand like a maniac.


What, really? I can understand being a requirement to greet customers but coworkers as well? What kind of place do you work at?


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I only say hi, if they acknowledge my presence and make eye contact, but if they just look straight ahead I won't say anything.


----------

